# Phil-X replacement Bon Jovi guitarist



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

ok...ok...ive got tickets to see them in Ottawa this week...was bummed to find out Richie is gone...but hot damn...i'm stoked now...



> While Richie Sambora is checking into rehab to regain his sobriety, BON JOVI have enlisted Phil "Phil X" Xenidis on the band's current tour dates. The Canadian-born Phil X is best known as the guitarist who replaced Rik Emmett in TRIUMPH for the Edge of Excess album and tour.
> 
> Bon Jovi's new line-up made their debut at the New Orleans Jazz Fest's Acura Stage yesterday (April 30th).
> 
> According to a review by Keith Spera from The Times-Picayune , Sambora's absence didn't much matter. For nearly two hours, Jon Bon Jovi and Phil X worked extremely hard to deliver a show that, on balance, was more electric and more satisfying than Bon Jovi's 2009 Jazz Fest set. With Bandiera laying the path, Xenidis was free to walk in Sambora's shoes. He wasn't shy about it. He soloed in the opening 'Forever Young', and busted out the talk-box in 'It's My Life'. He dressed up 'Runaway', a thrill ride from Bon Jovi's debut album that the band did not perform at Jazz Fest in 2009, with extra licks and fills.


http://www.bravewords.com/news/161122


http://guitarsquid.com/Latest/bon-jovis-new-guitar-player-phil-x.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cool. Fan of Phil-X here. He is from Toronto IIRC.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually, he's from Kitchener-Waterloo. Sambora may not get his job back, Phil's a monster talent.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Phil is a sweetheart of a guy and an incredibly talented musician.
Kudos and congrats to him.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

richie is the backbone of BJ...but...i'm excited to see Phil play with them...
i'll let you know how it goes


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

ive seen guitar reviews from him on youtube through fretted americana... thought he was crazy good... i had no idea he was this [email protected][email protected]


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Phil X in Bon Jovi = Better Bon Jovi


----------



## bobguitar (Dec 23, 2010)

Chalk up one more win for the guys from the Great White North! Phil X...awesome talent!
I agree with mrmatt1972. Sambora is history.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

That's great. I would try to get tickets just to see Phil play. I love watching his guitar demos. I subscribe to Fretted Americana just to see Phil play a another neat old guitar every week or so.
From what I hear he's a pretty in-demand studio musician. Bon Jovi is lucky to get him for as long as Phil is willing to play with them.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Phil played awesome last night...only used about 6 different guitars i think...his black guild, a gold top guild with P90's, a strat, a tele with HB's, an LP, and an acoustic...i think he was also playing 4holers JCM800's...
he had a sweet tone, and had a great night...didn't play the solo's note for note though, which i thought was even better! he played about 80% of the leads, with the rhythm guitarist playing the other 15 and JBJ playing 5% (he played two solo's so the 5% is being VERY generous)
him and the band looked like they had a good time...seemed pretty tight too


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sambora's back in rehab.

good for phil - a great guy and an astounding musician.


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

Phil's main guitars looked like Yamaha SG 's , he seemed to favour the Goldtop p90. Great tone... fantastic player without going over the top.


----------

